# Compost



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Had to make a run to Bolivar today, picked up a truck load of seaweed for the compost pile.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I have always wanted to do that. Do you have to wash the salt out of it or do you just let it sit in the compost pile and settle out?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like there's plenty of weed on the coast right now.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

whiskey1 said:


> I have always wanted to do that. Do you have to wash the salt out of it or do you just let it sit in the compost pile and settle out?


I used to wash it, but decided it didn't need it. The amount of salt is negligible in the larger compost pile.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That will make some excellent compost....good stuff.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am real curious of the nitrogen content.... Over let's say yard grass?

I think it's a cool idea.....how long do you age it?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> I am real curious of the nitrogen content.... Over let's say yard grass?
> 
> I think it's a cool idea.....how long do you age it?


Sorry, but I don't know about the nitro content of it alone. I had a soil test done with it tilled in, but not by itself.

I guess the sea weed ages several months. I begin collecting compost again after every spring and fall planting, turning the pile with my tractor/FEL several times a season. In between turnings and major additions to the pile, I keep a tarp on the pile to heat it up. By the time I add the compost to the garden, I can't discern the sea weed from anything else in the pile - just dark black gold.

FYI, this is the best time of year to load up on sorgassum because it's began drying and you can fit more of the dry stuff in your truck/trailer. A pitchfork makes easy work of filling a truck bed level.

Free compost...I like that.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

You might want to check the laws on this, my neighbor and I were talking (******* master gardener) and he says it's against the law so make sure Johhny Law isn't around. But he did say that it's not illegal to take it while it's in the water as the state doesn't own that yet. 

I plan on making a run at some point to fill my bed up but I will be discreet.

Maybe he's wrong, I haven't checked the regulations.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet the weed would be great to use for weed control. HA HA use weeds to control the weeds. I'll be rich. LOL! Guess, I need to put the pipe down.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With the amount of sargassum on the beach right now I would be amazed if they give you a hard time... But who knows.... I know you can't take the Xmas trees and you cannot disturb the dunes so maybe that is what they were refering too


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

rrichar1 said:


> You might want to check the laws on this, my neighbor and I were talking (******* master gardener) and he says it's against the law so make sure Johhny Law isn't around.


You can bet it's against some law. It's just a matter of time before Galv Co SD will stop by one day when the crime is in progress, roll their window down and hassle me. I'll tell them I am helping them move the seaweed to the dunes.

Isn't littering against the law on the beach too?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> You can bet it's against some law. It's just a matter of time before Galv Co SD will stop by one day when the crime is in progress, roll their window down and hassle me. I'll tell them I am helping them move the seaweed to the dunes.
> 
> Isn't littering against the law on the beach too?


Yup! Go down there after a holiday its sad the way people treat there world they live in.


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> I am real curious of the nitrogen content.... Over let's say yard grass?
> 
> I think it's a cool idea.....how long do you age it?


1 1/2 to 2% N by dry weight would be a reasonable guess.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Found a good article on sea weed, didn't have time to read it all yet...

http://www.fao.org/docrep/006/y4765e/y4765e0c.htm


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Brilliant idea...just wish it weren't +80mi away.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I will copy and paste a great write up from one of the former chronicle garden writers.

She was all about the sargassum. She does not compost it.... She said to rinse it and let it dry.... Thats it!


----------

